# do we need the Audi A3/S3 sub-forum ?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

No...

is my vote, based on its activity levels......

This is where the TT FAQ should be... 

Mr KevSt ..... for your consideration 8)


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

it would appear not Â 

ostracized for having a hatchback Â :-[

i used to have a TT...honest !


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> No...
> 
> is my vote, based on its activity levels......


What's it to you beardy?

Go play with your elves...

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Maybe merge the s3/rs4/golf forums into one. Not much activity in them. Maybe just call it 'any car but the TT' so people with M3s can post


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Call it the any car but BMW forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Now that's just nasty ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Just trying to dissuade you from selling, Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well its good to go back and remember how wonderful things used to be :'(

A3, TS 80 k not one problem :'(

Miss him :'(


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

> Maybe merge the s3/rs4/golf forums into one. Â Not much activity in them. Â Maybe just call it 'any car but the TT' so people with M3s can post Â


noe that's a good idea. makes sense !

rich .... making sense what is going on ?? : : :


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

> Call it the any car but BMW forum Â


oh my. more sense ! now from Paul !!!! what is going on........ : : :

this could be spreading !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

> Well its good to go back and remember how wonderful things used to be Â Â :'(
> 
> A3, TS Â 80 k not one problem Â Â :'(
> 
> Miss him Â Â Â :'(


looks like the outbreak of "tt forum members making sense" virus has now stopped........... : : : : :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What did you expect here then Sunny Jim ? :-/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Lets keep it , if only for the reason that I liked my A3. :

But also for the fact that there is a new version being launched in the summer, which will include a new S3.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Is it definately this Summer Vagman?

I read there was a new body shape A3/S3 due in a few years, but the only photos I could find were of a concept A3 that looked like an MPV, apparently it wont be like that

I think I read that in Topgear mag a month or so back


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nik,

The new A3 is definately summer 2003.

Audi have kept it's styling a bit of a mystery, apart from a couple of leaked photo's.

However, it is supposed to be more aggresive looking than current model and set class leading standards, in terms of driving experience, build quality, standard equipment etc.

The new S3 should follow shortly, probably early 2004.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

> What did you expect here then Sunny Jim ? :-/


the name's SanTTa

but you can call me Mr Claus


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I was anticipating it following the new look applied to the A4 and A6. In the past, the A4 and A3 have had similar front ends

The concept photo I saw was far more radical. Was sitting very high and looked like a mini BMW X5

Not very A3 like at all, IMO


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I personally think it should stay,it just needs a few more people to know it's there


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

i know its here! ;D

just get a better audience in main forum. look at the hornets nest of a post i started with enquiring about the Porsche brakes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

> i know its here! Â ;D
> 
> just get a better audience in main forum. look at the hornets nest of a post i started with enquiring about the Porsche brakes... Â


    i thought it was a good post...

but seriously..it would be good to see some life in the A3/S3 forum........ Paul-S3 ?? / Nik-S3 ??


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Well, its a shame this forum hasn't taken off. Part of that was because Audi-Sport.net existed, which was *THE* place for A3 and S3 owners. But now Audi-Sport.net is no more (it may be back at some point) you should perhaps "strike while the irons hot".

I'd post in here but I'm waiting to see if Audi-Sport.net returns. Not that keen on Tyresmoke.net.

Cheers

AL


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Why's my post not appeared?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Ooops, it did once I'd posted the above. Strange.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Here we go again, more â€™kin santaâ€™s rolling across my screen 
Thought Iâ€™d have look in here to get away from him, but no!
Bar humbug!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

> Bar humbug!


u clearly don't beleive in santta then.....


----------

